# Advice Please on T5's



## Fizzgig (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, I am going to use a 5x10 space for flowering and would like to just use (2) 6 Lamp T5 fixtures and wondering how many plants would work in a set-up such as this?

Thanks you guys and girls!


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh ya, I also want to use the same lights throughout. Thinking (4) of these would be ideal but if I only use 2 (for now) how many plants should I stuff in there?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2011)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> Ok, I am going to use a 5x10 space for flowering and would like to just use (2) 6 Lamp T5 fixtures and wondering how many plants would work in a set-up such as this?
> 
> Thanks you guys and girls!



I am assuming 4' 54W 5000 lumens T5s.  You are going to need 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.  So a 6 tube fixture will put out 30,000 lumens or enough light for 6 sq ft.  Two fixtures will cover a space about 3 x 4.  Four fixtures will cover a space about 6 x 4.  

You can put as many or as few plants as you want into the space.  More plants do not mean more yield.  Since the penetration of T5s is limited, I would recommend doing either SOG or scrog.

For vegging you want bulbs in the 6500K range and for flowering, you want bulbs in the 3000K range.  I would not use the same bulbs throughout the entire grow.  

Ultimately, it will most likely be cheaper to flower with a HPS  than T5s.  If you are running 24 54W bulbs, you are running 1296 watts and getting 120,000 lumens.  Two 600W HPS will give you 180,000-190,000 lumens with less wattage.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm suprised The Hemp Goddess hasn't spoke up yet. She is the T5 extraordinaire. She must be busy today. 2 6bulb fixtures will give yu 60,000 lumens which will be real good for veg growth. if yu mount them on pulleys so that they can be lowered and raised to keep them to within a few inches of the plants, yu could put easily 10 plants under each light (if they are in 1gal pots, which is what I use), however, they are going to grow and stretch out within 4 weeks. Then they will need more room and more light to finish well. If yu want to save money and just use the 2 fixtures then yu could grow (6 indica dominant or 2 sativa dominant) under each light and space them out just a bit and let them produce a "sea of green" (SOG), in which yu do very little pruning and let them grow straight up. Or yu could do a "scrog" with just 2-3 plants under each fixture (which I would suggest for a limited light source or limited space). The problem yu will run into with the T5s for growing sativa dominant plants is that they like to grow tall and branchy which will have yu backing up with yer lights constantly. That would leave the lower and/or more spread out branches to suffer from lack of light because the floros just don't have real deep penetration. Some people get away with that by adding in vertical hanging floros that hang down into the canopy of the plants to give more light to the lower branches. If yu are going to use only half of yer room (good idea for now) yu will need ot block off the open sides so that yu don't lose that light to the open space. Every photon of light emitted equals energy that the plant can use, which is why some people hang some lights down into the plant canopy and why yu hang the fixtures as close as possible without touching the plants.


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 7, 2011)

She was there while you were typing! hehe
And by the way, I'm not looking for cramming in for more yield (I have plenty of plants and plenty of private outside space too so this is CURRENTLY for some quick gratification)! So it's ok really. I'd actually like to come out with at least 6oz's for now...which doesn't seem like much?

Hushpuppy, when you write "under each light" you mean fixture I gather? So since my plants are indica, 10-12 plants should be good?

They will be adjustable.

Yeah, I'm going to partition the room with some of the b/w plastic, I will likely not ever need more room than that for flowering.

Why not use same lights throughout? Details?

I was originally going with 2 600hps actually but then got all into reading about T5's and they seemed like the best choice.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 8, 2011)

IMO   your space is to large to effectively use T5s....   I would go HPS with anything area larger then a 2x4' tent...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I meant under the fixtures. Like THG said yu don't want to use the same bulbs throughout because the bright white bulbs that are most likely 6500K (which is the measurement of the spectrum of light that the bulb emits) are not the best for flowering. For that yu would want to get the 2700-3000K bulbs and just swap them out in the fixtures. I have 2 8bulb fixtures that have a mix of each bulb. I took out all the 3000K bulbs and use the 6500K just for starting my clones and youngins in veg. I have minifixtures that I made myself in my flower rooms, and they are mounted along side my HID fixtures. I put the 3K bulbs in those and run them with the HPS (which probably don't give a lot of punch to the HPS lights but I have em so I use em. (I feel like they help by giving light at different angles. Probably more psychological help than anything) If yu already have the HPS fixtures then I would recommend using them for flower rather than the T5s. Just use the T5s for starting and throughout veg, then switch to the HPS. At the same time, I know that getting both systems is a big initial expense. The up side of the T5s is having far less heat issue to deal with, and that the young plants do great under them. The downside is that yu will not get the yeild of quality bud that the HPS would give. that's not to say that yu wouldn't get quality bud, just not as much because the light generated by floro just doesn't penetrate with the level of energy that HPS does. I saw this in my own grow when I first set up my T5s...The upside of HID is that yu get a load of lumens per bulb which means needing fewer fixtures for a given area. Also, yu can use metal halide for veg with good results then switch to HPS for a strong finish. The downside of them is that the MH bulbs are too strong for early veg (unless you get a digital ballast that allows yu to switch to multiple watt output and use 250w MH starting out then switch to 400w once they get about 10" tall). Then there is the heat issue. The HIDs put out a lot of heat and have to be vented. I've seen them used in open reflectors but the room is ventilated really good to remove all the heat. Otherwise yu have to use enclosed, vented hoods and run flex hose to pull in fresh air and exaust the hot air out of the room. (Yu will still have to ventilate yer growroom regardless of the lighting yu use so that yu bring fresh air to yer plants)...Soo, it can be done either way depending on yer situation, and money, and how much yu want to put into it. I don't know yer level of experience but setting up a "largish" grow is stepping off into deep water. It's a load of commitment and money investment, but the payoff is definitely worth it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> She was there while you were typing! hehe
> And by the way, I'm not looking for cramming in for more yield (I have plenty of plants and plenty of private outside space too so this is CURRENTLY for some quick gratification)! So it's ok really. I'd actually like to come out with at least 6oz's for now...which doesn't seem like much?
> 
> Hushpuppy, when you write "under each light" you mean fixture I gather? So since my plants are indica, 10-12 plants should be good?
> ...



IMO, T5s are the best choice for vegging, but not the best choice for flowering.  The lumen per watt is much less than a HPS and the light simply does not penetrate very far.  I use a 4' 4 tube T5 in my vegging closet that is approx 4 x 2 x 4.  I do not recommend metal halide for vegging.  They put out about the same lumens per watt as the T5s, but with way way more heat.  

I use 2 600W HPS in my flowering closet that is 3 x 6.5 x 7.5.  As I mentioned above, 1296 watts of T5 will only put out 120,000 lumens whereas 2 600W HPS will put out 180,000-190,000 lumens--less watts 50% more lumens.  Think about this every month when you are paying your power bill.  And the T5s will simply not give you them same quantity of finished product that HPS light will.  

I don't know what your money situation is, but you might want to consider dividing the room and having separate vegging and flowering spaces since you have plenty of room.  Use a single 6 bulb fixture to veg and 1 or 2 600W HPS for flowering.  I saw 600W HPS with a digi ballast in a cool tube for under $200 a while back on Amazon.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep yep. I agree with THG and having the separate grow rooms is what I do. I think it makes things easier for sure.


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 8, 2011)

Well the lighting/electrical is all being supplied by a source so we, together, are trying to figure out what is best. Once we do, then it will be all good! 

Now I understand so much more clearly! Thanks Hemp Goddess (I know you repeat yourself a lot and we appreciate it! hehe)

So (2) 6light t5's would *probably* be ok for 5x10 vegging?
(2) 600 HPS would be ok, in 5x10, for flowering? 

I have found enough of this (I dunno?) insulated mylar stuff? It's like mylar on bubble wrap...I have a lot of it and wonder if I put this on the walls and stuff would it do anything at all (reflection? *shrugs*)

I also have a roll of the b/w and will be using that for my partition wall.

Hushpuppy, thank you for all your time and advice too - I know it's a lot but my situation is allowing me to take this on right now so I'm gonna! *smiles*


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 8, 2011)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> Well the lighting/electrical is all being supplied by a source so we, together, are trying to figure out what is best. Once we do, then it will be all good!
> 
> Now I understand so much more clearly! Thanks Hemp Goddess (I know you repeat yourself a lot and we appreciate it! hehe)
> 
> ...


I would say yes to all yu just said except, using the 2 T5s in a 5x10 area. If yu close in the area directly beneath the 2 T5 fixtures with the reflective material yu have (the insulated mylar should work quite well for reflecting the light back to the plants) and make it more like 4x8 then yu should be good. with the bigger space yu will have slower growth and stretching plants. I had that happen with my last grow. To an extent, It doesn't matter about the number of plants as it does about the amount of space that the light is shining into. Think of it like spraying water on the yard. If yu use a given amount of water on a smaller area then yu get wetter grass, where if yu widen out the spray nozzle and use the same amount of water on an area that is twice the size then the grass will not be as wet because the water is spread thinner. The same goes with light. I would also recommend that yu get 8 bulb fixtures rather than 6 bulb as that gives yu another 10000 lumens per fixture for just a little more money and space.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> Well the lighting/electrical is all being supplied by a source so we, together, are trying to figure out what is best. Once we do, then it will be all good!
> 
> Now I understand so much more clearly! Thanks Hemp Goddess (I know you repeat yourself a lot and we appreciate it! hehe)
> 
> ...


 

IMO you are going to be under lit, 5x10 is a huge room, i use 2 600's in 3.5x7 room, and wouldnt want it to be any bigger, cut your space in half put t5's in one for veg and a 1000 hps in the other for flower, jmo, good luck.


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 8, 2011)

Dman, even with the reflective mylar stuff?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> Well the lighting/electrical is all being supplied by a source so we, together, are trying to figure out what is best. Once we do, then it will be all good!
> 
> Now I understand so much more clearly! Thanks Hemp Goddess (I know you repeat yourself a lot and we appreciate it! hehe)
> 
> ...



No and no.

Two 6 light T5s (4' 54W HOs) emit 60,000 lumens.  This will adequately cover 20 sq ft (3000 lumens per sq ft) for vegging--so a 4 x 5 sq ft space.

Two 600W HPS emit 180,000 lumens.  You want a minimum of 5000 lumens for flowering, so this will adequately cover 36 sq ft.--so a space about 5 x 7.

I would recommend maybe putting together a vegging space about 3 or 3-1/2 x 5 and use the rest of the space for flowering.


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 9, 2011)

I do understand the math... but wondered if it is "good enough for now".

Just cuz I wasn't expecting (edit) the plants to flower so soon as they have!


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2011)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> I do understand the math... but wondered if it is "good enough for now".
> 
> Just cuz I wasn't expecting (edit) the plants to flower so soon as they have!


:confused2:....  if they are not auto's, they will not "flower" under a long day light cycle. They 'may' exhibit _pre_-flowers, as they mature, and are 'ready' to flower, but if they are photo sensitive plants, they will continue to veg' until light hours are cut back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2011)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> I do understand the math... but wondered if it is "good enough for now".
> 
> Just cuz I wasn't expecting (edit) the plants to flower so soon as they have!



From your previous posts, it was not apparent that you  had plants going...You need to tell us more about your grow.  How many plants and what strain do you have?  What light have they been under in how much space?  How old are they?  Seed?  Clone?

I am with Hick on the flowering thing.  Unless you have autos, YOU control when they go into flowering.  If you keep them under 24/0 to 18/6 light, they will veg indefinitely.  Preflowers just let you know that they are ready to be put into 12/12--not that you have to.

Inadequate light will result in light airy buds.  Adjust your room size to the lights you have--not the other way around.  If you have enough light for 6 sq ft, make your room 6 sq ft.  If you have enough light for 24 sq ft, make your room 24 sq ft.  Do you have a ventilation system set up?


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 9, 2011)

You're right I should have posted everything, sorry about that! I've been posting in other forums here about the different subjects.

I do have flowering plants that are not autoflowers.

The room is being set up but you see, I only just planted my seeds less than 2 months ago and was expecting to let them veg in the sun while I assembled my room.

Now that I do have flowers though, I figured I'd let a few continue. Since I have a LOT of plants I am wondering just how many I should keep in flower with the supplies that are currently available to me. The room is 10x10 and will be used fully eventually! For now, I have many outside. I moved out most of the flowering females in full sun too so they will hopefully reveg.

I've only just started on my own recently after being a part of houses in the past and had a partner last year in another place that didn't work out. This is my first time planting seeds too. We always worked with clones.

My main concern right now is supplying myself with what I need


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh ya and I should add that my future concentration will be mainly growing mother plants. So not needing so many of the "flowering bulbs".
I am so terrible at being concise in my communications, I do apologise about that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2011)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> Oh ya and I should add that my future concentration will be mainly growing mother plants. So not needing so many of the "flowering bulbs".
> I am so terrible at being concise in my communications, I do apologise about that.



I'm not sure I understand.  What does having mother plants have to do with not needing flowering bulbs?  

If your  main concern right now is supplying yourself with what you need, I would go way smaller and concentrate on getting a small grow set up and dialed in with a strain that suits your needs.


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 10, 2011)

I *do* need flowering bulbs.

I went ahead and made an area 5x4 and am hanging 400's in there to continue flowering some of these. 

When I am more ready, I will do everything by math! haha 

I am going to use T5's for the mothers I think. Why? Cuz I will be dealing with mostly clones after I get what I need for myself for now.

Like I said, I wasn't expecting to flower yet at all. May as well, since they are already ahead of me.

*puff puff pass*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2011)

I love my T5s.  They are my preferred vegging light.:48:


----------

